# Storage



## bazmak (Nov 5, 2015)

Always looking for extra storage space due to limited workshop size
I found space for another narrow shelf and used an idea from the past
Any screwtop jar,glass,plastic etc.In this case i had saved a no of plastic fruit jars.Screwed the lids to the underside of the shelf for storing small items,screws etc.Nothing new but works well


----------



## toolznthings (Nov 5, 2015)

Never enough room. I'm constantly, or seems so, rearranging things in my shop for more room. Then I can't remember where I put stuff.  

Brian


----------



## portlandron (Nov 5, 2015)

Had storage like that and got tired of screwing the containers on and off so just added a couple of shelf to set them on.


----------



## bazmak (Nov 5, 2015)

1 full turn and the jars are off,but if you have room for extra shelves then yes you right.But this way you get twice the space per shelf.As i said only for those with limited space


----------



## deverett (Nov 6, 2015)

An oldie but goodie.

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## tornitore45 (Nov 8, 2015)

> Never enough room. I'm constantly, or seems so, rearranging things in my  shop for more room. Then I can't remember where I put stuff.



Exactly what happen to me.


----------



## Wizard69 (Nov 11, 2015)

tornitore45 said:


> Exactly what happen to me.




You aren't the only one.   I don't have a lot of free time to devote to shop and often have issues finding stuff.  Tape measures are a big "where in hell did I put that" generator.  I do equal amounts wood and metal working and frankly have far too many tool boxes.


----------



## bazmak (Nov 11, 2015)

The benefit of having a small shop and limited room is that you hang on to a lot less of junk that you would normally save as (that might come in handy one day ) I go thru my storage and regularly throw out a no of items classed as 
might be useful.That way i have an idea what i have,and can reuse.Seems to happen more often now i have less


----------



## deverett (Nov 11, 2015)

Doesn't matter what size workshop you have, those little gremlins still seem to be able to hide tools and things where they can't be found after being put away safely.

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## 10K Pete (Nov 11, 2015)

Pencils used to be my bugaboo, that and tapes. I finally got to the point a
few years ago that I had pencils and a tape at every bench and machine.
The darn things still have a way of walking off!!

Pete


----------

